# Dogs dying on car ferries



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

This speaks for itself:

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Shocking! There should be an area on board specifically where owners can go with their dogs. I hate having to leave ours on the ferry but at least he's a little dog in a big motorhome and we leave a fan on. We're taking the tunnel this year instead so we don't have to worry.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

We have the same issue on the crossing from the canaries to mainland, ive been below on dog deck and its been stifling, imagine that for 36 hours have my dog with me at all times .


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Have signed the petition but it does occur to me that the ferries will just simply say 'no dogs' rather than set aside special areas on board for them.
Then dog owners will have no choice in the matter and HAVE to use the chunnel.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

signed and shared


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Is it not up to the owner to decide if the conditions are suitable for their dog to travel safely. The are aware of the ferry companies terms and conditions then it is up to them to decide to take the dog or not.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Surely the owner makes the overall decision.....the ferry companies make its passengers fully aware of what is allowed.

So how are they responsible when the owner is given an informed choice?

The car decks are sealed for a reason.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

If enough people sign the petition 
The company could change it's policy.
If they feel they are losing £ custom.
That's what petitions aim to achieve Change
Kev

Signed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

If car decks are sealed then it's not suitable for dogs

They are paying passengers and it's the ferries responsibility to ensure their safe passage

Petition signed

I would never take a dog on the Hull to Zebbrugga again 

He couldn't have died but there was no chance to get him out of the cage, we could visit but it took ages together someone to come with us

Now we only do the tunnel

Would do Santander with a dog cabin

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with Sandra, yes we are ultimately responsible for the wellbeing of our pets but if the ferry company is prepared to take money to transport them then they should also have a responsibility for their welfare in the same way they have a responsibility for the welfare of the humans and vehicles they transport

I've not travelled out of the country with our dog yet but she has a passport now and it'll be the tunnel for us

Ive signed


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigcats30 said:


> Surely the owner makes the overall decision.....the ferry companies make its passengers fully aware of what is allowed.
> 
> So how are they responsible when the owner is given an informed choice?
> 
> The car decks are sealed for a reason.


That's all well and good IF the ferry companies will allow the booking to be changed without charge if conditions are likely to be unsuitable for any animal to be left in a vehicle on the car deck.

What would the reaction have been if that had been an artic full of sheep?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

We were allowed to take our dog on the passenger decks with us when we went to Aarran last year,there was a special area set aside for this reason.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Have signed the petition. Makes sense to use the Chunnel from here on rather than the ferry companies. Luckily (and by chance) we are travelling via the Chunnel on Thursday. 

Maybe it's time for dog owning travellers to only consider the Chunnel???????/


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I write as a septuagenarian who has crossed the channel more times than I can remember.

Can anyone give reasonable statistics on how many animals have died whilst crossing the channel? 

I personally have never heard of an animal dying on a crossing. I just wonder how many members of this forum can provide me or us with details.

The safety aspect of travelling with an animal is solely the responsibility of the owner not the carrier. The carrier lays down rules and regulations that a passenger has to adhere to, if the passenger doesn't agree with the rules then it is up to him/her to make other arrangements.

There is no point in crying over spilt milk. If you take your animal on holiday it is your responsibility to make sure it is comfortable and in a safe environment. 

Don't blame the carrier, it is not their fault.

Drew


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Drew said:


> If you take your animal on holiday it is your responsibility to make sure it is comfortable and in a safe environment.
> 
> Don't blame the carrier, it is not their fault.
> 
> Drew


Or If the carrier is going to insist on animals travelling in a particular area of the ship, it is THEIR responsibility to make sure that area is suitable for animals to travel in?

At ALL times.!

I repeat - what would the situation be if that were a lorry load of sheep?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The original post was about dogs, not sheep.

There is adequate ventilation on ferries for domestic animals, i.e. dogs or cats to be transported in a vehicle with the window or vent left open and plenty of water to drink.

I repeat, what are the statistics? How many dogs have died due to the lack of ventilation on channel crossings? 

The original poster stated that one of the pets had died? how many pets were there and why, in the same conditions only one? it may have died from some other ailment.

Dog owners are a law unto themselves, yes I was a dog owner at one time so I do know what I am talking about. "It wasn’t the dogs fault, it was provoked” how often have we heard that? Time and time again. 

Why do dog owners take their dogs to the local park to relieve themselves? why not their own garden? "I always clean up my dogs mess” no you don’t because there is always some “dirt” left in the grass for some child to fall on. 

I now await a response from every dog owner on this forum telling me that I am wrong and that “My dog would never do that”.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why does a thread about the possibility of dogs dying on ferries inevitably to turn into an anti dog rant.

If you aren't in sympathy with the OP don't sign the petition.

Threads on here about dogs and cycling always go the same way, Alan.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have signed too.

We always travel by the tunnel, we did the ferry a few times and it did get warm down.

I don't know if it is the same with sheep as horses, but when we had horses ferried across the channel the final decision was with the Captain of the ship. 

One time we didn't know if they were definitely going to travel due to rough weather, it was a last minute decision for the Captain to give the go ahead, we still had to get the horses to Plymouth to wait for the decision. 

I don't know if we would have got our money back if they were not allowed to travel.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > If you take your animal on holiday it is your responsibility to make sure it is comfortable and in a safe environment.
> ...


The carrier does not insist on animals travelling, that is the owners *choice*....other travel methods are available.

If the owner insists on travelling with an animal then the carrier makes very plain in the T&C's what is required.

In the case of a lorry load of sheep it would be the hauliers responsibility for the welfare of the sheep.

The carriage of livestock is very regulated and transporters are well ventilated.

I would imagine that if a dog died in a car then the that would be due to lack of ventilation ie windows closed.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

When we took the ferry over to Ireland Irish ferries had dog kennels on board for dogs. We didn't have our dogs with us on that trip.

When we go over to France in September we are using the tunnel simply for the reason that we would have to leave the girls in the van alone which is something I am not willing to do as is not fair on them and if its a less than smooth crossing they will have no idea whats going on and probably scare the wits out of them.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

People do get emotive when discussing dogs! Ferry car decks are NOT sealed. Resticted access is NOT sealing. Most car ferry decks are ventilated to prevent the build up of fumes. If dogs have in fact died during a ferry crossing it would more than likely be down to the owners not leaving adequate ventintilation and water in the vehicle. 
As others have said, if in doubt pay the tunnel surcharge. Does anybody seriously think that a petition is going to lead to loss making ferry companies modifying their ships, reducing the available general passenger accomadation just to accomodate a relativly small minority who travel with pets? And in case there'a an argument about how small a minority, next time anybody travels via ferry have a look at the boarding lanes and see the number of pets relative to the total number of vehicles travelling.

Finally, we're dog owners who always use the tunnel, but only because our dogs couldn't be trusted not to wreck the camper if left on their own for 90mins.

Malcolm


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Phodetheus said:


> When we took the ferry over to Ireland Irish ferries had dog kennels on board for dogs. We didn't have our dogs with us on that trip.
> 
> When we go over to France in September we are using the tunnel simply for the reason that we would have to leave the girls in the van alone which is something I am not willing to do as is not fair on them and if its a less than smooth crossing they will have no idea whats going on and probably scare the wits out of them.


 Morning folks,

And do not forget that the first wave that the ferry hits all the car alarms go off !!. After using the tunnel I cannot imagine going back to the scruffy ferries with their filthy carpets and tables, then there is the slobs who take up three seats and go to sleep. The food on the ferries is also terrible and overpriced, makes motorway services look like afour star restaurant. Its well worth the extra for the tunnel.

norm


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


I have never heard of a dog dying on a ferry I would never have thought it got that hot on a car deck, just goes to show!..

A short trip across the channel to France does not seem long for dog to get into difficulties unless it is a big hairy thing with the equivalent of a fur coat on, doesn't the car deck get ventilated I am sure I have heard the sound of ventilation carrying away any engine fumes..

Windows slightly open on a car or the roof vent on a motorhome, but there again a pet has to endure a lot more heat as we travel the continent than an hour or so crossing to France.. Long crossings from what I have read here and elsewhere seem to have the pet situation covered.. But channel crossings well....

ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I don't use the cross channel ferries, but the car decks on the Cal Mac ferries get very hot. Dogs can die in cars with ventilation and water.....there is plenty of advice about that especially at this time of the year. 20 minutes is long enough. Dogs do not sweat like we do so cannot regulate their heat as effectively.

Who knows what the actual situation was......it was very sad whatever the facts are.

As for the "dirty dogs" rant.....well humans are the dirtiest animals I come across, spitting, smoking, throwing rubbish, and that is without the harm to the environment we all are responsible for!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew

My dog would use the park as a toilet if there was nowhere else

I would use the park as a toilet if there was no where else ,so would you

Having walked the fells for years when nature calls and you are 2,00O ft up you have no choice

I Always clear up after my dog In areas where that is called for

Given choice he prefers thick undergrowth away from paths etc

Obviously some don't clear up but many of us do but equally obviously many people spit in the street,urinate in doorways, vomit in the street , throw rubbish etc

But that certainly doesn't mean the majority do

Aldra


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

aldra said:


> Drew
> 
> My dog would use the park as a toilet if there was nowhere else
> 
> ...


You say you always clear up after your dog but don't say if you always clear up after yourself 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I would never need to have gone in a public place  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------

